# I robot on sale



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/prod...ype=2&dept=4096&path=0:4096:41938:45111:50754

Anyone find any other good deals ?


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Collateral is $15.99 at Best Buy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...2495&skuId=6902523&type=product&ref=10&loc=01

They also have a pretty good 2 for $15 DVDs in this weeks ad.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

yeah cool best buy just opened in my area about a month ago and its doing great


----------



## stevendsnyder (Aug 25, 2004)

I Robot, Spiderman 2 and Collateral are all on sale for $14.99 at Circuit City. Thats the best price I have seen.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

SAEMike said:


> Collateral is $15.99 at Best Buy http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...2495&skuId=6902523&type=product&ref=10&loc=01
> 
> i rented that movie and i did not get to finish it i fell asleep dont you hate it when that happens


----------

